# Rekorderlig Wild Berries Cider



## benarnot (6/7/11)

Howdy all, 

My wife has tried Rekorderlig Wild Berries Cider from Dan Murphy's and has placed an order with me. I'm thinking that to replicate it I could try a Brigalow Apple Cider Kit (that's the one she's liked the most so far) and add a 1.5 kilo of frozen mixed berries from Aldi, pureed in the food processor to the primary fermenter. I use stubbies to bottle in. Do you think this will work. I've done some similar things using wheat beers with frozen rasberries or strawberries and they've always turned out pretty nice. 

Cheers, 

Ben


----------



## Tanga (6/7/11)

I haven't tried that cider, is it sweet? If so then yes, one of the cider kits with sweetener (like Brigalow) would be your best bet. I got a sweet, flavoured cider by making up the kit and then using a 'made with real juice' apple and blackcurrent cordial as my primer (instead of sugar). You could use a berry cordial instead, cottees has a good one. Bottling in stubbies you need to be careful with your amounts, so bulk priming would probably be your best bet if you go down that route.

If you do decide to add juice to the primary wait for a few days until the ferment has slowed down, that way you keep more of the flavour. I would heat a couple of litres of water up to 70 degrees (use a themometer) on the stovetop, make sure the pot you choose is only about half full. Take it off the heat and add the berries, then bring the water temp back up to 70 and keep it there a couple of minutes. Cool in a cool water bath, then add the water and pureed berries to the primary fermenter. This will ensure natural yeasts and bacteria are dead and gone. You could take a chance and not heat the berries, but I wouldn't recommend it - especially when bottling into glass.

Either of these techniques (or both) will give you a berry flavoured, sweetish cider (which I presume Rekorderling is based on what people say about it).


----------



## benarnot (6/7/11)

Hi Tanga, 

That's good advice. Thanks for that. If priming with cordial, what would you recommend in regards to ratios?

Cheers, 

Ben


----------



## stef (6/7/11)

You wont be able to do it....

I've had the same order, and i've done a few ciders now and a fair few experiments. Rekoderlig use flavouring, not actual fruit. Its also super super sweet. You might be able to get closer (but still not super close) if you were kegging. In that case, i'd get a fruit flavouring/extract or something & add it + a crap lot of sugar in the keg, and keep it chilled so it doesnt ferment the sugar out. But in bottles... I think you'll struggle to even get close.

I've done sweet ciders, backsweetened with lactose. Thats probably your best bet, but the fruit taste is hard, because berries etc ferment out, so you cant get that lolly sort of taste.

Good luck though!


----------



## Tanga (6/7/11)

Well for cider I usually prime at about 8g sugar / L. Different cordials have different amounts of sugar, but it will say on the side the amount of sugar per 100 mL of cordial. You can calculate how much cordial you need from that.


----------



## BjornJ (6/7/11)

hi,
I looked at the Kopparbergs Pear cider a while back and spent a little time reading about it on Swedish home brew sites.
I believe it is a similar thing?

Have a look at this thread:
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...50595&st=20 

Kopparbergs by the sound of it is pear wine sweetened with juice after fermentation.
Maybe the Rekordelig is the same kind of thing if it is that sweet.

Bjorn


----------



## KudaPucat (6/7/11)

You'll need to age it too, if you want the aroma that recorderlig have. 6-12 months and the bouquet really starts to shine.


----------



## Tanga (6/7/11)

So a bit of pear juice in the glass at serving time (thanks for that advice screwy) or even a bit of berry cordial and then she can adjust the sweetness and berry herself? Actually try that now if you still have some cider left?


----------

